# Time for fishing



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I'll be off work from Dec 19 till Jan 5. Looking to crew on a trip or two.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

No one has plans to wet a hook??


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

where you trying to go?


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

ill be off from the 24 of december till the 2nd. what type of fishing do you do.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Out of Freeport is where I had in mind


----------

